# Looking for a dog lover to look after my dog



## likeep (Mar 21, 2012)

I am looking for a *dog lover *who wants to earn some extra cash by looking after our well behaved-trained 8 months dog in the comfort of his/her own house. 
He is a rescued dog and I would not like to leave him in a kennel. He is adorable ... an angel, I can assure you won't have any trouble with him. He is a mixed Labrador and golden retriever, has all his vaccinations and is spayed. 
Please contact me if you know someone who can be interested. We will provide everything ( food, toys treats) 
Ideally Nicosia area but I am willing to travel miles if I know he is going to be looked after with love, care and attention.

Kind regards,


----------



## welsh (Jul 21, 2010)

likeep said:


> I am looking for a *dog lover *who wants to earn some extra cash by looking after our well behaved-trained 8 months dog in the comfort of his/her own house.
> He is a rescued dog and I would not like to leave him in a kennel. He is adorable ... an angel, I can assure you won't have any trouble with him. He is a mixed Labrador and golden retriever, has all his vaccinations and is spayed.
> Please contact me if you know someone who can be interested. We will provide everything ( food, toys treats)
> Ideally Nicosia area but I am willing to travel miles if I know he is going to be looked after with love, care and attention.
> ...


Hi there, You don't say when you want this service, so it is difficult to be definitive. However, we are looking after several dogs and cats for 2 weeks in May, and would be happy to care for your dog, but it would have to be in your home, not ours, as we live in a 2nd floor studio apartment, if the timing were right, and you were willing to do it this way. I appreciate you may prefer not to have us there, but if there is no better offer, please consider it. We are a retired police worker and nurse, so are both responsible, and honest people, who would treat both your home and dog with love and respect should you decide to consider this option. You can contact us on [email protected] for further discussion if you want. Best wishes, Jane


----------



## Kevin D (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey,

I am an American who very recently moved here to Cyprus. I live in Nicosia and am a dog enthusiast. I do not have any animals and live by myself in a three bedroom apartment in Strovolos. I have recently (six months ago) had to give my golden retriever vex back to a service dog organization after I trained him for a year and a half. Im not sure if you have found someone already but I would be interested in looking after him. I have recently been searching for dogs but I'm not sure if I should get my own as I'm here on a two year work visa. As a 8 month old dog I'm sure he needs his fair share of exercise, I run everyday and take trips up to the Troodos for hiking. Please let me know if you are still looking for someone. You can email me privately if you would like at [email protected] 

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## welsh (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, Kevin,
We are currently looking after the dog for the people who posted this ad, as they have gone on holiday. If they don't see your reply before, we will mention it when they return, as I know they are wanting someone who can do this again. Although we are happy to continue with them in the future, it may be useful to them to get to know you in case we are not available. 
Jane





Kevin D said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am an American who very recently moved here to Cyprus. I live in Nicosia and am a dog enthusiast. I do not have any animals and live by myself in a three bedroom apartment in Strovolos. I have recently (six months ago) had to give my golden retriever vex back to a service dog organization after I trained him for a year and a half. Im not sure if you have found someone already but I would be interested in looking after him. I have recently been searching for dogs but I'm not sure if I should get my own as I'm here on a two year work visa. As a 8 month old dog I'm sure he needs his fair share of exercise, I run everyday and take trips up to the Troodos for hiking. Please let me know if you are still looking for someone. You can email me privately if you would like at [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------

